# tftp and dhcp server



## neo_leopard (Dec 3, 2009)

is there is how to on setting up dhcp server and tftp server. i would like to try install os with tftp and dhcp server.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/pxe/index.html

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1316&highlight=jumpstart


----------

